# "Stack overflow..."-Brauche Hilfe



## ESM (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
Seit heute bekomme ich die Nachricht
"Stack overflow at line: 2"
immer, wenn ich einen neuen IE aufmache. Aber komischerweise nur bei meiner Startseite für den IE. Die Startseite ist Tagesschau.de
Ich hab Winows XP Home.
Bitte helft mir 
Cu


----------



## ESM (1. November 2003)

Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. November 2003)

Versuch das Problem doch einfach mal einzugrenzen. Tritt es auch mit anderen Browsern oder anderen Seiten auf? Oder evtl. auch auf ähnlich eingerichteten Rechnern?


----------



## ESM (2. November 2003)

Hi,
Der Fehler kommt nur bei meinem Rechner und auch wirklich nur auf meiner Startseite, welche tagesschau.de ist. Ich hab diese Mircosoft Virtual Machine nicht installiert, aber schon seit dem letzten formatieren nicht mehr, und das liegt schon 3 Monate zurück.
Das Java-Ding hab ich dadurch ja auch nicht drauf, aber es funktionierte immer ohne.
Mit anderen Browsen hab ich es noch nicht probiert.
Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, was ich tun muss


----------



## lohokla (2. November 2003)

Bleibt die Fehlermeldung auch bestehen, wenn du eine andere Startseite einrichtest?
Updaten schon probiert? Notfalls auch mal den IE neuinstallieren...


----------



## ESM (3. November 2003)

Hi,
also hab mal Startseite geändert und bin dann auf tagesschau.de
Es hat sich nichts geändert. Der Fehler ist immer noch da :/
Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich den IE neu installieren kann?
mal wieder "Danke" an alle, die mir helfen oder er versuchen 
Cu


----------



## lohokla (3. November 2003)

Als du den IE mit geänderter Startseite aufgerufen hast, kam der Fehler also nicht, sondern erst als du auf taggeschau.de gewechselt hast?! hmm... das ist eigenartig... wüsste nicht, warum es unter diesen Bediengungen zu der Fehlermeldung kommt.
Kannst ja einfach mal neuinstallieren... vielleicht hilft das.


> Unter Windows XP kann man den IE mit diesem Script neu installieren. Lege vor dem Ausführen dieses Scriptes die Windows XP CD-ROM in das Laufwerk. Der IE wird so neu installiert, nicht drüber installiert.


Quelle: http://www.misitio.ch/ie/ie6/ie6install.html


----------

